# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο Λαμπάτο] ζητείται ποτενσιόμετρο για παλιό grundig 165w

## auauau

Γεια σας.

Ψάχνω το ποτενσιόμετρο: "1,8M logarithmic potentiometer with power switch function and with long axis", για παλιό ραδιόφωνο του 1951, και συγκεκριμένα για το grundig 165w. Είναι αυτό που ανοίγει και κλείνει το ραδιόφωνο και ρυθμίζει την ένταση.

Τα στοιχεία του ραδιοφώνου: http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/grundig_165w.html

Θα μπορούσε να μπει στη θέση του κάποιο άλλο ποτενσιόμετρο, χωρίς το powerswitch function; Απλά να ρυθμίζει μόνο την ένταση, και να κλείνει το ραδιόφωνο με διακόπτη χωριστό ή με  βγάλσιμο από την πρίζα...

Κάποια βοήθεια;

----------


## p.gabr

Φιλε ετσι οπωε το βλεπω ,νομιζω οτι ειναι εντελως ανεξαρτητο ,το ποτεσιομετρο  απο τον διακοπτη

Απλως ο αξονας του ποτεσιομετρου περνα μεσα απο τον αλλο αξονα


Εσυ τι προβλημα αντιμετωπιζεις; εχουν κολλησει οι αξονες ,εχει σπασει το ποτεσιομετρο ,ο διακοπτης;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μπορείς να βάλεις και ανεξάρτητο, καλό είναι να το έχεις στο χέρι και να κάνεις μια βόλτα στα μαγαζιά.

Πάνο μονοκόματο είναι, το άλλο είναι επιλογέας

----------


## auauau

> Μπορείς να βάλεις και ανεξάρτητο, καλό είναι να το έχεις στο χέρι και να κάνεις μια βόλτα στα μαγαζιά.
> 
> Πάνο μονοκόματο είναι, το άλλο είναι επιλογέας


ok thnx θα το έχω στα χέρια μου σε λίγες μέρες και θα δω ακριβώς το πρόβλημα.

Δεν ήξερα τους όρους logarithmic, axis κλπ, έψαξα στο ίντερνετ και βρήκα για linear, για carbon κλπ αλλά πουθενά δε βρήκα κάτι για logarithmic

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, μπορεί να μπει άλλο ποτενσιόμετρο στη θέση του, κι ας είναι μόνο αυξομειωτής της έντασης, μπορεί να μπει κάπου αλλου διακόπτης, π.χ. πίσω στην τροφοδοσία.  δεν κατάλαβα όμως τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά ενός ποτενσιόμετρου.. τι πρέπει να προσεξω.. ποια είναι βασικά...

π.χ. Electrical Specifications

Resistance Range  500 ohms to 1 Megohm
Resistance Tolerance  ±10% standard
Taper
A = Audio / Log / CW Log
B = Linear
C = Reverse Audio / Reverse Log / CCW Log
End Resistance  2 ohms maximum.
Power Rating Linear Taper: 0.5W Non-Linear Taper: 0.25W 
Input Voltage  350 Vac maximum 
Dielectric Strength  1,500Vac at sea level 
Insulation Resistance  1,000 Megohms minimum  
Gang Error (Multi-ganged)  ±3 dB (-40 dB to 0dB) maximum 
Actual Electrical Travel  265° nominal 
Switch Contact Resistance  150 milliohms maximum  
SSwitch Power Rated  0.5A at 30Vdc

----------


## auauau

> Μπορείς να βάλεις και ανεξάρτητο, καλό είναι να το έχεις στο χέρι και να κάνεις μια βόλτα στα μαγαζιά.
> 
> Πάνο μονοκόματο είναι, το άλλο είναι επιλογέας


Μπορείς να μου συστήσεις κάποια μαγαζιά, που να αρχίσω το ψάξιμο; Αθήνα. Ξεκινώνταςς από τα πιο σχετικά (μπορεί να έχουν ανταλλακτικά για παλιά ραδιόφωνα)

----------


## auauau

> Φιλε ετσι οπωε το βλεπω ,νομιζω οτι....


Αν είδες τα στοιχεία του, γράφει για ισχύ 4 watt.  Εγώ το θυμάμαι που όταν λαλούσε (πριν 30-40 χρόνια)  βογκούσε το σπιτι! Είναι δυνατόν να βγάζει ήχο ίσα με ένα μέτριο φορητό σημερινό ραδιοφωνάκι;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> Μπορείς να μου συστήσεις κάποια μαγαζιά, που να αρχίσω το ψάξιμο; Αθήνα. Ξεκινώνταςς από τα πιο σχετικά (μπορεί να έχουν ανταλλακτικά για παλιά ραδιόφωνα)


Βασικά να είναι* λογ/κό*, ωμική τιμή περίπου ή μεγαλύτερη
επίσης μηχανικά να ταιριάζει, στήριξη πχ βιδωτό, πάχος και μήκος άξονα

από κατ/τα: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=39265

----------

